# Route 66 Cross Country - Any Opinions



## janedoe (Jan 23, 2005)

Hi everyone,

We have 3 kids and a dog.  We plan to a do a cross country trip in 2 weeks.  We were considering Route 66.  Anyone have an opinion of this trip?  

We have a travel trailer 29 foot BH.

Any input is appreciated.


----------



## Gary B (Jan 23, 2005)

Route 66 Cross Country - Any Opinions

Hi janedoe, welcome to the forum, well why not go for it, although there isn't much of the original road left so I suppose you are thinking of following I40 for the most part. The cities and towns of NM & AZ have preserved alot of it as their main streets, have fun.    :laugh:    :bleh:    :approve:


----------



## janicenlarry (Jan 24, 2005)

Route 66 Cross Country - Any Opinions

That is covering a lot of country in 2 short weeks.  Doesnt give much time to really enjoy the beauty of the areas you will be passing thru.  Slow down and enjoy.  Suggest you shorten the distance you plan to travel


----------



## janedoe (Jan 26, 2005)

Route 66 Cross Country - Any Opinions

We've been thinking we should probably shorten it too.  Is I-40 a nice interstate to travel on?


----------



## Gruffy (Jan 26, 2005)

Route 66 Cross Country - Any Opinions

Interstates are nice to make time... secondary roads to see the country.  I highly recommend the slower roads if you want to really see America.


----------



## Gary B (Jan 26, 2005)

Route 66 Cross Country - Any Opinions

Hi janedoe, I-40 accross OK. is the pitts, its not too bad in NM & AZ don't really know about MO and east. As Gruffy says the interstate are great for making time but you really get to see the country on the non-interstate  roads. Hope this helps you haven't said if your going east or west where your starting from or going to, so mostly we can only give general imformation, but good luck with the planning.    :laugh:    :bleh:    :approve:


----------



## turnipbwc (Jan 26, 2005)

Route 66 Cross Country - Any Opinions

janedoe,
If you run route 66 watch when you get to Oatman, Arizona. The Burros have the right-a-way so don't hit one.
turnip


----------

